# Nass 5/12/12



## bvibert (May 12, 2012)

Had to walk out with a chain less bike. Not too thrilled...


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2012)

Heard you had some brake issues too.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Heard you had some brake issues too.



Yeah, thanks for making me jinx myself! :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2012)

What happened?

Bet it wouldn't have happened with some new XTs . I can knock on the J5s too much, they served me well for 4 seasons with only having to change the pads and bleed once a year.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2012)

I was able to get about 6 miles of single track and about 1 mile of road riding in. It started out as a perfect morning to ride.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> What happened?
> 
> Bet it wouldn't have happened with some new XTs . I can knock on the J5s too much, they served me well for 4 seasons with only having to change the pads and bleed once a year.



Somehow the spring between the pads got bent up and was pinging against the rotor. I ended up just pulling the spring out and all was fine other than a slight rubbing. No real big deal.

Half a mile or so later the free hub started sticking. That caused the chain to slack and jump between the cassette and the spokes right when I was starting to pedal. It took us a while to get the chain unjammed, which required us to break the chain to pull it out. Since the free hub became completely lock up in the process we just left it off.

I walked and coasted back to the road while Jeff was nice enough to ride back and get his car to pick me up at the road, saving me a push down route 69.

I really need a new rear wheel, this is getting old...


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2012)

I would consider getting a bomb proof rear hub and having it relaced to your existing rim with some beefy spokes. 

In order of preference it would be:
Hadley - very durable, easy to maintain
Chris King - very durable, but need special tools to service
DT Swiss - I have read that the upper end stuff is very durable


I love my Hopes, but I am not sure they would be able to stand up to your size and power very long.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm aware of what hubs I should have. None of those are within my budget, especially since I just put an offer in on a fixer upper house. I'm just going to get another XT freehub for now and hopefully be able to build another wheel over the winter.


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2012)

What about a Shimano Saint free hub?


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2012)

Buy the hub before the offer is accepted. You don't need a stove anyways!


----------



## WoodCore (May 14, 2012)

Bummer about the broken bike. I was wondering what happened when I didn't see your cars in the parking lot.


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Bummer about the broken bike. I was wondering what happened when I didn't see your cars in the parking lot.



If you were a minute later when you came down Scoville Road you would of saw Bvibert emerging from the cemetery woods with his bike. I was the one parked on the corner in the green van that waved to you.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> If you were a minute later when you came down Scoville Road you would of saw Bvibert emerging from the cemetery woods with his bike. I was the one parked on the corner in the green van that waved to you.



Yeah, I saw you guys drive by as I was just about to emerge from next to the cemetery...


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of what hubs I should have. None of those are within my budget, especially since I just put an offer in on a fixer upper house. I'm just going to get another XT freehub for now and hopefully be able to build another wheel over the winter.



Will the bike be fixed and ready to roll this weekend?


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Will the bike be fixed and ready to roll this weekend?



I hope so!  Haven't had a chance to get to the bike shop yet though...


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I hope so!  Haven't had a chance to get to the bike shop yet though...



Is it fixed?


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is it fixed?



Got the parts last night. Gonna work on it tomorrow morning. Hoping to get out for a ride in the early afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2012)

Don't forget to fix those front Juicy brakes.


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Don't forget to fix those front Juicy brakes.



Don't bother, they suck


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Don't forget to fix those front Juicy brakes.



I gotta find my new set of pads...


----------

